# Office 365 >  >  Issue: Not able to expand excel window

## James2000k

This is the issue that a user said they were having  



"  I minimized 2 workbooks to compare data. I closed out of one and I cannot expand the other (which I am currently in). "


Does anyone have any ideas how to resolve this. Need solution if this is working on office 365 or solutions for regular installed office.

----------


## sathiyamoorthy

hi,

right click at task bar and click the option show the windows side by side

or
click which excel file need to expand

and press Alt+spacebar and then letter  X

thanks,

sathya

----------

